# My 1000th post butcher belt giveaway



## Chef Niloc (Dec 7, 2013)

Okay this being my thousands post is just an excuse, this giveaway is because you guys are also great and have done so much for me over the years. I just made this last night specifically for this giveaway. I'm actually very happy with the way it came out. There are a few of my older ones floating around out there I would classify all of those as "2nd" or practice pieces, however I believe the quality of this one is coming close to pro level.
It's made from high-end steer and horsehide leather, as you can see from the photo it's able to accommodate 3-4 (or more ?) knives, the largest one being a 270 mm. The belt loop will accommodate up to a 2 inch wide belt. 

Important note: this giveaway is for the scabbard only!known I was included, sorry. 

Just post here if your interested in it and I will pick someone at random in a few days. I'll ship it at my expense anywhere in the US, anyone outside the US is welcome to participate please just throw me a few bucks to help with shipping.

Thank you again everyone and I hope someone enjoys it.


----------



## jimbob (Dec 7, 2013)

Awesome man! Wish i had a need for it, may it find a loving home.


----------



## chefcomesback (Dec 7, 2013)

No knives included ??!!! Come On! :rofl2: Seriously it is really generous of you . Congrats on the new job by the way. I hope this giveaway will go to somebody who will really appreciate and use it.


----------



## barramonday (Dec 7, 2013)

Looks really nice Colin.
I'd love to be in the running for it!


----------



## Igasho (Dec 7, 2013)

I'd love to be included in the draw! Its lookin damn awesome and I love that stamp on the corner. Ultimately one with the ranchers brand on it would be freaking amazing


----------



## Nmko (Dec 7, 2013)

WOW i wish i had your leathercraft skills, I've wanted one of these since the start of my apprenticeship... Escoffier was onto something i think. I would LOVE to be in the draw.
Thanks Colin!


----------



## CanadianMan (Dec 7, 2013)

I would love to be in the draw, thanks Colin! very generous of you.


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 7, 2013)

I would a chance at owning this, thanks Colin


----------



## foodaholic (Dec 7, 2013)

That looks like some great work, I'm in


----------



## Twistington (Dec 7, 2013)

Hell yeah i'm in, will be great around the grill and smoker!


----------



## toddnmd (Dec 7, 2013)

That's a very generous offer, and some nice work! Count me in, please.


----------



## Chuckles (Dec 7, 2013)

Looks great! I'm in. Great work.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Dec 7, 2013)

That is really awesome Colin - I am in. Thank you and congrats on the new gig.


----------



## mano (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm in. Wearing that would be a hoot-and-a-half.


----------



## JHunter (Dec 7, 2013)

That looks beauty have to go in for a shot


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 7, 2013)

Count me in, thanks Colin! Very generous of you.


----------



## ramenlegend (Dec 7, 2013)

very cool, i'm in!


----------



## Chef Niloc (Dec 7, 2013)

Igasho said:


> I'd love to be included in the draw! Its lookin damn awesome and I love that stamp on the corner. Ultimately one with the ranchers brand on it would be freaking amazing



It's a tannery stamp (well part if one), "Horween genuine cordovan" is what the full stamp would read, I like including things like this into a piece.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 7, 2013)

Totally in. This is AWESOME! And thank you for the chance!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 7, 2013)

Def. in!
Thanks for doing this Colin. My Raders sure would look good in something like this. My peeps at work would be assured of my insanity as well when I show up wearing it.


----------



## apathetic (Dec 7, 2013)

This is really a nice piece! Please count me in


----------



## pleue (Dec 7, 2013)

very nice of you count me in


----------



## Chef Niloc (Dec 7, 2013)

If anyone gives you flack just tell them Escoffier rocked one.


----------



## chuck239 (Dec 7, 2013)

Colin,

Looks awesome. I'm in! Hope things go well with the new job!

-Chuck


----------



## CPD (Dec 7, 2013)

Very generous and very cool. Count me in.


----------



## RobinW (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm in!

Thanks


----------



## wellminded1 (Dec 7, 2013)

I would love to be a part of this, awesome give away Colin.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 7, 2013)

I am in. Thank you for doing this awesome giveaway!


----------



## BJE1 (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm in 

Thanks


----------



## rdm_magic (Dec 7, 2013)

That's the one I wanted, without knowing it all those months back when I pmed you. Finances and life in general got in the way, but I'd love to be in on this.

Tom


----------



## ecchef (Dec 7, 2013)

Always liked your leatherwork Colin. I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 7, 2013)

Very generous of you. I'm in.


----------



## greasedbullet (Dec 7, 2013)

Count me in. I have been keeping a knife in its saya in my back pocket until chef found out and "politely" expressed his disapproval. One of these would be great and alleviate the problem that chef has with me having knives in my pockets.


----------



## Lefty (Dec 8, 2013)

Am I allowed? If so, HELL YEAH, I'm in.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm in, thanks Colin. That looks like very smart work indeed.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Dec 8, 2013)

Lefty said:


> Am I allowed? If so, HELL YEAH, I'm in.



Why wouldn't you be? Your in


----------



## cheflarge (Dec 8, 2013)

I would use this everyday. Please count me in. And thank you for such a gracious offer.


----------



## chuck239 (Dec 8, 2013)

Man Colin, sounds great! I'm in! Thanks a lot for the giveaway. 

-Chuck


----------



## mattrud (Dec 8, 2013)

thats sweet Colin, Always admired that piece. I would love a stab at it


----------



## Lefty (Dec 8, 2013)

Holy crap! Matrud? Did I...? No, I couldn't have.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 8, 2013)

Sounds good to me, I'm in. Thanks Colin.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Dec 8, 2013)

Looks nice.


----------



## Benuser (Dec 8, 2013)

If you don't mind...I'm in!!!!


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm in, thanks Colin. 

k.


----------



## daveb (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm in for this very generous offer. Thanks.


----------



## chinacats (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm in! Most kind of you.


----------



## dough (Dec 8, 2013)

ooh im in thank you


----------



## Hermes7792 (Dec 9, 2013)

id like to be counted in!


----------



## Micioarch (Dec 10, 2013)

If possible I'd also like to be counted! it's really an amazing work


----------



## Slypig5000 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thats AWESOME, I would be interested.


----------



## Bill13 (Dec 10, 2013)

Just wanted to say this is very generous of you. I have no need but it does look really nice!!


----------



## Chef Niloc (Dec 11, 2013)

I think just about everyone that's going to sign up has by now so I'll be picking a winner soon.


----------



## scott6452 (Dec 11, 2013)

If it's not too late, I'm in!


----------



## hardline_42 (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm new here, but I just wanted to say a) what a great gesture from a forum member and b) that stamp on the outermost strip of leather identifies it as Horween Genuine Shell Cordovan. That's a big deal to anyone who knows leather and a pair of shoes made from the stuff can easily cost over $600. I'm in!


----------



## Lefty (Dec 12, 2013)

And a strop made of it....well, I need to sit down.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Dec 12, 2013)

hardline_42 said:


> I'm new here, but I just wanted to say a) what a great gesture from a forum member and b) that stamp on the outermost strip of leather identifies it as Horween Genuine Shell Cordovan. That's a big deal to anyone who knows leather and a pair of shoes made from the stuff can easily cost over $600. I'm in!



Please note that only the outside piece (the one with the stamp) is Horween cordavon. it was a small piece left over from another project that I thought would would a nice accent to this piece. The rest is made from Wickett-N-Craig bovine leather like Horween Wickett-N-Craig are a top notch USA tanarey. Wickett-N-Craig tanarey is located in Pennsylvania, I.M.P.O they make the best veg tan leather.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Dec 12, 2013)

Lefty said:


> And a strop made of it....well, I need to sit down.



Yes the strop I'm sending you to test for me is made from cordavon.


----------



## hardline_42 (Dec 12, 2013)

Chef Niloc said:


> Please note that only the outside piece (the one with the stamp) is Horween cordavon. it was a small piece left over from another project that I thought would would a nice accent to this piece. The rest is made from Wickett-N-Craig bovine leather like Horween Wickett-N-Craig are a top notch USA tanarey. Wickett-N-Craig tanarey is located in Pennsylvania, I.M.P.O they make the best veg tan leather.


Yes, of course, I was referring to the outermost strip of leather only. The rest looks like very beautifully conditioned veg tan. I didn't mean to cause any confusion.


----------



## jai (Dec 12, 2013)

In if not to late. Id love one of these yes I would look like a serial killer but its worth the ease of access and just to have my babys at my reach wherever I am


----------



## Igasho (Dec 12, 2013)

*crosses all my fingers and toes* I got some Ducks to process this weekend too!


----------



## Chef Niloc (Dec 13, 2013)

Ok Since where still getting new sign-ups ill wait a few more days to pick a winner.


----------



## toddnmd (Dec 13, 2013)

Chef Niloc said:


> Ok Since where still getting new sign-ups ill wait a few more days to pick a winner.



You little tease, you!


----------



## Chef Niloc (Dec 13, 2013)

Post #39 wins


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 13, 2013)

Congrats Mattrud! Nice give away Colin, sorry I missed it!


----------



## Chef Niloc (Dec 13, 2013)

mattrud said:


> thats sweet Colin, Always admired that piece. I would love a stab at it



The winner

PM me. Your address I'll ship it Monday.


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 14, 2013)

That's as good a winner as any me thinks. Congrats Matt.

k.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Dec 14, 2013)

Random number generator gets the credit for picking him however it is nice to know there's going to be some sweet steel going into it.


----------



## mattrud (Dec 14, 2013)

Shnap. I never win anything. This is awesome. Thanks Colin


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 14, 2013)

Congrats Matt! Very nice score indeed. Cheers also to Colin. Very cool.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Dec 14, 2013)

Congrats Matt - Thanks again Colin, that was a great piece of work


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 14, 2013)

Congrats Matt!


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 14, 2013)

Gratz Matt you def. have to send a "in use pic" with what your using.


----------



## toddnmd (Dec 15, 2013)

Congrats to the winner, and thanks again to Colin--great giveaway!


----------



## greasedbullet (Dec 16, 2013)

I agree this needs an in use pic. Also Congratulations.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 16, 2013)

congratty matty


----------



## paul59539 (Dec 25, 2013)

Congrats to the winner, very nice giveaway... Great job Chef Niloc :thumbsup:


----------



## crunchy (Dec 26, 2013)

congrats to the winner! what a pickup, wish i saw this earlier


----------

